# Maglite charger - voltage?



## Torbjorn (Jul 31, 2016)

I have an old Maglite (Magcharger, upgraded to LED-bulb), on this flashlight the battery has now died.
It's supposed to be 6.0V but is just under 3V.

I have done some testing and see that my wall charger is supposed to put out 14V, which makes sense since it also supplied with a car charger and there it's also 13-14v.
But my charger puts out 24V(!) and I can't find any data if this is normal or not.

Question:
Does anyone here have a charger/cradle and could measure their voltage?

The wall charger I have, that I measure 24V out from:







The charging cradle, measure 24V from the two gold contact points:


----------



## fivemega (Jul 31, 2016)

Torbjorn said:


> I have an old Maglite (Magcharger, upgraded to LED-bulb), on this flashlight the battery has now died.
> It's supposed to be 6.0V but is just under 3V.
> 
> I have done some testing and see that my wall charger is supposed to put out 14V, which makes sense since it also supplied with a car charger and there it's also 13-14v.
> ...



*I am measuring about 19.2 volts from charging cradle contacts.
Voltage of wall charger or charging cradle does not tell you much because cradle has constant current control of about 220~250 mA which will charge NiCad battery pack in 16 hours.
If your battery doesn't take charge, then you will need a new battery.*


----------



## Torbjorn (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you for checking!

Was afraid that my charger was the reason for the battery dying. Then I will try to order a new battery and hope keep on working


----------



## snakebite (Aug 2, 2016)

replace battery in your meter.cheap ones like harbor freight freebies are the worst for this.
unloaded wallwarts are usually high but yours is too high. 


Torbjorn said:


> I have an old Maglite (Magcharger, upgraded to LED-bulb), on this flashlight the battery has now died.
> It's supposed to be 6.0V but is just under 3V.
> 
> I have done some testing and see that my wall charger is supposed to put out 14V, which makes sense since it also supplied with a car charger and there it's also 13-14v.
> ...


----------



## Torbjorn (Aug 3, 2016)

Hmm.. I can double check my meter (and meter/check with a reference I know the voltage of).
If the wall charger is of a constant current type, I could check the mah current with a clamp meter since it's stated what that should be. 
Think it will be hard(er) to meter the voltage during a charge, without making something that exposes both wires.. don't have the maglite here right now so will have to post results later.


----------



## Torbjorn (Oct 27, 2017)

Necro posting, yes, but though a update was good for anyone later having the same problem.
I bought a battery and everything was good to go. Since the charger is of constant current type, it will start with a higher voltage when the battery is empty, this is normal.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 27, 2017)

Heck yeah bro!

Thanks for the update. Hope to see ya around the board.


----------

